# Sauvegarde iCloud iPhone



## NEBIL (18 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

J’ai sur mon iPhone  150 GO de données 

La première sauvegarde iCloud va me prendre 5 jours.

La question est , pour les sauvegardes qui suivront, le téléphone sauvegardera uniquement les nouvelles données ou a chaque sauvegarde il faudra transférer les 150 GO et 5 jours d’attente ?

merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Membre supprimé 1154905 (18 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

La prochaine sauvegarde ne concernera que les éléments nouveaux et donc sera largement plus rapide.

Pour ma part, je ne comprends pas l’intérêt de faire une sauvegarde iCloud, d’autant qu’elles ne sont pas chiffrées de bout en bout paraît-il, et dès lors que les fichiers et photos sont déjà stockés dans iCloud. 

Cordialement,


----------



## Igrekoa2n (18 Avril 2020)

@joe a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> La prochaine sauvegarde ne concernera que les éléments nouveaux et donc sera largement plus rapide.
> 
> ...


Transfert de la totalité d'un ancien iphone sur un nouveau, volonté de ne pas avoir à re-télécharger les applications et y re-rentrez ses identifiants un par un, ne pas vouloir revenir à zéro dans tous les régalges qu'on a fait etc....


----------



## NEBIL (18 Avril 2020)

merci pour votre réponse 

Pour tout dire, je suis en première sauvegarde icloud et plus le temps passe, plus le durée indiquée par la sauvegarde augmente. 
Hier cela indiqué 5 jours , aujourd’hui 7 !!!

Ça bloque le téléphone durant une semaine, va falloir que je retire la puce pour la mettre en attendant dans un autre phone espérant que ça annule pas la sauvegarde en cour.

l’intérêt de faire une sauvegarde icloud réside dans l’opération de sauvegarde automatique des dernières données depuis la dernière sauvegarde.
Tous les soirs il se sauvegarde automatiquement les données du jour, quand vous perdez votre téléphone vous restaurez les données  d'hier et non pas de la semaine dernière ou du mois dernier.


----------



## ericse (18 Avril 2020)

NEBIL a dit:


> J’ai sur mon iPhone 150 GO de données
> La première sauvegarde iCloud va me prendre 5 jours.



Bonjour,
As tu activé iCloud Photos avant le lancement de la sauvegarde iCloud ? Ainsi que toutes les options iCloud appli par appli ?


----------



## NEBIL (18 Avril 2020)

Non , "photos iCloud" est désactivé. 

Mais si je l'active cela ne revient pas au même ? il faudra transférer la totalité des photos sur iCloud et ce sont ces données les plus importantes de mon iphone.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1154905 (18 Avril 2020)

Igrekoa2n a dit:


> Transfert de la totalité d'un ancien iphone sur un nouveau, volonté de ne pas avoir à re-télécharger les applications et y re-rentrez ses identifiants un par un, ne pas vouloir revenir à zéro dans tous les régalges qu'on a fait etc....



Je comprends le fonctionnement mais malgré tout, cela reste une question pour moi. 
Avec une sauvegarde, on restaure l’appareil à l’identique (en théorie, car les échecs de restauration sont très nombreux), on restaure aussi les bugs présents dans la précédente configuration. 
pour ma part, je préfère une clean install sur laquelle je vais rebatir mon environnement comme je le souhaite et y ajouter les données venant d’iCloud. 

C’est un débat et une affaire de préférence.

Concernant la sauvegarde, vous pouvez utiliser votre iPhone pendant celle-ci, elle se fera en plusieurs étapes, sur plusieurs jours. Il ne faut pas trop se fier au temps indiqué, cela peut changer largement au cours de celle-ci. Si cela peut vous rassurer, faites une sauvegarde sur le Mac que vous effacerez lorsque la sauvegarde iCloud sera terminée. 

Bonne journée


----------



## NEBIL (18 Avril 2020)

Vous voulez dire que c'est plus judicieux de stocker sur icloud uniquement les données sans le système 
puis dans le cas d'une perte repartir avec un nouveau système et donc télécharger ses données depuis icloud photos comprises ? 

Pour cela il me faut via drive choisir les applis a sauvegarder et activer "Photos Icloud" et rien d'autre  ? 

Secundo 
Dans le cas ou je choisi la sauvegarde totale , 
Vous voulez dire que si je débranche le téléphone au bout de 3 jours de sauvegarde alors qu'elle n'est pas terminée, je ne perdrais pas ces trois jours et le processus de sauvegarde reprendra la ou il en était sans repartir a zero ? désolé de vous demander cela, mais êtes vous sur de cela ? 

merci a vous


----------



## Membre supprimé 1154905 (18 Avril 2020)

NEBIL a dit:


> Vous voulez dire que c'est plus judicieux de stocker sur icloud uniquement les données sans le système
> puis dans le cas d'une perte repartir avec un nouveau système et donc télécharger ses données depuis icloud photos comprises ?
> 
> Pour cela il me faut via drive choisir les applis a sauvegarder et activer "Photos Icloud" et rien d'autre ?
> ...



Dans ce que j’ai décrit, ce n’est pas une sauvegarde à proprement dit. ICloud est un outil de synchronisation avant tout mais il stocke les données sur le serveur. Celles-ci peuvent à nouveau être téléchargées lors d’une restauration que ce soit les photos par la photothèque iCloud ou encore les fichiers par iCloud Drive. Dans ce cas de figure, je fais une sauvegarde assez régulièrement (1 fois par mois environ) de mes différentes données sur un disque externe en passant par une exportation sur Mac. 
Ce qui m’importe, vous l’aurez compris, dans ce modèle, c’est de pouvoir récupérer en tout temps et en tout lieu mes données et pas seulement sur un iPhone ou un autre appareil apple. Les réglages, je les referais si besoin. Pour moi, c’est secondaire, et ce, car mon utilisation des outils change avec le temps.

Dans le cas de votre sauvegarde iCloud, on est sur de rien. Théoriquement, celle-ci est transparente. Apple l’a conçue de manière à ce qu’elle fonctionne en arrière-plan. Cela étant dit, parfois, elle plante et redémarre de zéro en vous indiquant que la sauvegarde n’a pas eu lieu. 
Je trouve tout de même un peu absurde de bloquer votre iPhone pendant x jours le temps que la sauvegarde passe sans avoir la garantie que tout cela fonctionne. 
Selon la nature des données stockées sur votre iPhone, commencez peut-être par sauvegarder celles-ci sur du local : un ordinateur, un disque externe. Sauvegarde chiffrée, disque dur chiffré, de préférence ! S’il s’agit de films ou autres, pensez à une solution de streaming par exemple. Un disque dur branché sur un box avec l’application Infuse Pro sur iPhone, c’est tout simplement magique comment utilisation.
Bref, je ne suis pas en train de vous dire de ne pas faire cette sauvegarde. Je dis juste qu’il y a peut être d’autres solutions plus simples pour sauvegarder cette importante quantité de données. Après, n’interrompez pas le processus de sauvegarde iCloud si vous avez foix en cette solution. 

Bonne journée,


----------



## NEBIL (18 Avril 2020)

Non mais mon problème n'est pas d'obtenir une sauvegarde de mon iPhone, via iTunes je peux le faire en 45 min et d'ailleurs c'est déjà fait.

Mon problème est d'avoir un automatisme journalier, car en cas de perte j'ai pas envie de récupérer les données qui ont un mois ou une semaine et donc perdre une semaine ou un mois de données. 
En cas de perte je perd ceux la journée et récupère toutes mes données jusqu'à celles d'hier puisque sauvegarde journaliere

les sauvegardes en Streaming ont le problème que la sauvegarde iCloud , le temps de Transfer. 
Le problème n'est pas ou sont stocker les données, mais le temps pour les transférer.

Ce qui m’intéresse c'est de savoir comment mettre en oeuvre le plus simplement possible cet automatisme journalier de sorte que j'ai rien à faire ni a penser.

Si vous m'indiquez que les sauvegardes complète, système compris, ne sont pas toujours fiable ou comportent des inconvénient comme un système infectes ou défaillant et qu'il est préférable de ne sauvegarder que les données la question est 
Pour cela il me faut simplement choisir les applis a sauvegarder et activer "Photos iCloud" et rien d'autre? 

Pour la question qui concerne l’interruption de la sauvegarde je crois comprendre dans votre réponse qu'elle comporte le risque de 
revenir à zero lorsque le téléphone sera rebrancher.


merci à vous


----------



## ericse (18 Avril 2020)

NEBIL a dit:


> Non , "photos iCloud" est désactivé.
> Mais si je l'active cela ne revient pas au même ?
> il faudra transférer la totalité des photos sur iCloud et ce sont ces données les plus importantes de mon iphone.



Ce n'est pas du tout la même chose : avec photo iCloud, tes photos sont envoyées sur iCloud une par une, et en tâche de fond, sans que tu t'en aperçoive. De plus tu peux y accéder ensuite depuis chaque appareil Apple que tu possède, et même en partager certaines avec d'autres personnes. Si tu n'actives pas photos iCloud, alors elles sont sauvegardées en un gros bloc qui ne peut pas être partagé.


----------



## NEBIL (18 Avril 2020)

D'accord, mais au-delà du partage de mes photos  l'activation de "Photos iCloud" les envoient sur iCloud et en cas de perte de mon téléphone, je pourrais les télécharger pour les retrouver sur mon nouveau téléphone ? et pas uniquement les consulter à distance ? 

Le but étant d'assurer une sauvegarde automatique est journalière de sorte a pourvoir les récupérer sur le nouvel appareil en cas de perte ou de vol. 


Si je comprends bien contrairement à la sauvegarde "Photos Icloud" lui va envoyer une a une donc et si je déconnecte mon appareil et le reconnecter plus tard il recommencera pas l’opération depuis le début ?

Autre point, si je sauvegarde mes photos et vidéo via "Photos Icloud" et que j'ai un autre appareil qui est connecté via mon iCloud , les photos y apparaîtrons automatiquement ?


----------



## ericse (18 Avril 2020)

NEBIL a dit:


> si je sauvegarde mes photos et vidéo via "Photos Icloud" et que j'ai un autre appareil qui est connecté via mon iCloud , les photos y apparaîtrons automatiquement ?



Uniquement si Photos iCloud est activé sur le deuxième appareil


----------



## NEBIL (18 Avril 2020)

Merci 

encore deux questions svp.

Quand j’active photo iCloud, les photos restent sur mon iPhone ou elles sont supprimés car transférées sur le serveur  ? 


si je perds mon appareil , je pourrais télécharger les photos depuis iCloud pour les avoirs sur mon nouvel iphone ?


----------



## MrTom (19 Avril 2020)

Hello, 

Tout dépend de la manière dont les réglages sont mis Réglages > Profiles tout en haut > iCloud > Photos (optimiser le stockage de l'iPhone OU Télécharger et garder les originaux). Si tu perds ou casse ton tel, tu te reconnectes à ton compte iCloud, et tu peux faire redescendre ta sauvegarde iCloud ainsi que tous les éléments synchronisés sur iCloud (Photos, trousseau, contacts, ...)

Concernant la sauvegarde iCloud, la mienne fait 897,4Mo ce matin. Je suis étonné de la taille qui t'est annoncé.... j'ai 45,7Go d'occupés sur le téléphone. 

J'ai envie de te demander : où sont tes 150Go de données ? C'est des fichiers en dur sur le téléphone dans l'application Fichiers ?


----------



## NEBIL (19 Avril 2020)

Les 150 Go sont quasiment les photos et vidéos. 

J'active photos icloud avec l'option "Garder les originaux" et si je perd ou casse mon tel je pourrais avec le nouveau téléphone télécharger toutes mes photos sur mon téléphone

Ce qui veut dire qu'il est inutile d'inclure les photos/vidéos dans la sauvegarde puisqu'elle se fait via Photos iCloud ?

Si votre sauvegarde fait 897 MO c'est qu'elle ne contient pas les photos et videos et que celles-ci sont sauvegarder via Photos iCloud et non pas dans la sauvegarde , c'est ce que vous m'expliquez dans votre dernier post , non ?


----------



## MrTom (19 Avril 2020)

Voici ce qui est compris dans une sauvegarde iCloud : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT207428


----------



## ericse (19 Avril 2020)

NEBIL a dit:


> J'active photos icloud avec l'option "Garder les originaux" et si je perd ou casse mon tel je pourrais avec le nouveau téléphone télécharger toutes mes photos sur mon téléphone



Peut importe que l'option "Garder les originaux" soit activée ou pas, le nouveau téléphone récupérera les photos depuis iCloud.



NEBIL a dit:


> Ce qui veut dire qu'il est inutile d'inclure les photos/vidéos dans la sauvegarde puisqu'elle se fait via Photos iCloud ?



Pas besoin de les "exclure" c'est fait automatiquement.

Après on est bien d'accord que c'est un moyen de remettre un nouvel iPhone exactement dans l'état ou se trouvait l'ancien perdu ou cassé, ce n'est pas vraiment un moyen de sauvegarder ses photos sur le long terme. Pour cela rien ne vaut un bon vieux disque dur avec un export de toutes les photos.


----------



## NEBIL (19 Avril 2020)

Je vais jamais y arriver là , le sujet c'est le temps de sauvegarde icloud qui est trop long plusieurs jours. 

Inclure les photos dans la sauvegarde c'est 8 jours pour la première sauvegarde. 

Solution proposée et expliquée : retirer les photos de la sauvegarde ( 130 GO de photos/videos ) pour sauvegarder celles ci via "Photos iCoud" pour la faire petit a petit. 

La question qui se posait , c'est si je perds mon tel, est ce que je pourrais via Photos Icloud télécharger mes photos sur mon nouvel appareil après avoir restaurer mon tel avec la sauvegarde icloud qui ne contient pas les photos et videos ?


----------



## MrTom (19 Avril 2020)

NEBIL a dit:


> La question qui se posait , c'est si je perds mon tel, est ce que je pourrais via Photos Icloud télécharger mes photos sur mon nouvel appareil après avoir restaurer mon tel avec la sauvegarde icloud qui ne contient pas les photos et videos ?



Oui, en stockant tout sur iCloud, ton téléphone et ton mac deviennent des terminaux qui récupèrent tous leurs contenus iCloud. Tu ne perds plus rien, tu retrouves tes données à l'instant T de la dernière synchronisation, en cas de casse, de perte ou de vol.


----------



## ericse (19 Avril 2020)

NEBIL a dit:


> La question qui se posait , c'est si je perds mon tel, est ce que je pourrais via Photos Icloud télécharger mes photos sur mon nouvel appareil après avoir restaurer mon tel avec la sauvegarde icloud qui ne contient pas les photos et videos ?



Oui, sauf que ça se fera automatiquement, pas besoin de "télécharger" les photos.


----------



## NEBIL (19 Avril 2020)

Ok super 

Donc au lieu de faire ma première sauvegarde iCloud totale comprenant les photos et vidéo ce qui va me prendre plusieurs jours voir une semaine sans compter qu’il faudra laisser le téléphone à la maison durant tout ce temps ce qui est assez handicapant Car la cela fait 3 jours que la sauvegarde est en cours et il indique qu’il reste  6 jours, c’est du délire.

je vais sauvegarder le téléphone via iCloud sans les photos/vidéos , cela va probablement se faire en une nuit et je vais activer photos iCloud pour que se fasse au fur et à mesure le transfert Et donc la sauvegarde des photos et vidéo.

merci à vous


----------



## ericse (19 Avril 2020)

NEBIL a dit:


> je vais sauvegarder le téléphone via iCloud sans les photos/vidéos , cela va probablement se faire en une nuit et je vais activer photos iCloud pour que se fasse au fur et à mesure le transfert Et donc la sauvegarde des photos et vidéo.



Je ne pense pas que ça marche comme ça, mais tu nous diras... [emoji3]

Pour moi il faut commencer par activer Photos iCloud


----------



## NEBIL (19 Avril 2020)

Comment je peux suivre l’avancement du transfert des photos vidéos via photos Icloud ?


----------



## NEBIL (19 Avril 2020)

Oups , désolé doublon


----------



## ericse (19 Avril 2020)

NEBIL a dit:


> Comment je peux suivre l’avancement du transfert des photos vidéos via photos Icloud ?



Dans l'app photos :


----------



## NEBIL (20 Avril 2020)

Merci.


----------



## NEBIL (20 Avril 2020)

Dans le cas ou j’ai besoin de restaurer mes photos et vidéos sur mon nouvel appareil, 
le téléchargement  des photos et vidéo depuis photos iCloud permettra de retrouver la même réorganisation que celle actuelle dans mon appareil ?


----------



## MrTom (20 Avril 2020)

NEBIL a dit:


> Dans le cas ou j’ai besoin de restaurer mes photos et vidéos sur mon nouvel appareil,
> le téléchargement  des photos et vidéo depuis photos iCloud permettra de retrouver la même réorganisation que celle actuelle dans mon appareil ?


Oui, oui


----------



## NEBIL (20 Avril 2020)




----------

